# 67 Rear Bumper



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

As you can see by the photo, my rear bumper has some problems... there is a "bow" in the center section, and the wrap-around's don't fit the fender cutouts very well. Is it possible this might be straightened without requiring a re-chrome? If not, what is the quality of reproduction bumpers these days? Because if re-chrome is required on the old piece, it probably makes economic sense at least to just get new bumper. But not if I simply end up with a new set of fitment issues.


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

Here's the other side. Unfortunately, the RH wrap-around is not tilted at the same angle as the LH. Also notice the mismatch in "peaks"... bumper vs fender line, making it appear the bumper is too wide for the car.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you know if this bumper is the OE? I would suggest locating a local chrome shop and speak with them to see what they offer.
Most true chrome shops do all the correction before finishing but it's still worth talking with a pro.

If it were mine I would map/mark all points of issues with tape and marker noting measurements of needed correction.
Then carefully remove and see about setting up a gig/table with a press. If you go slow you may be able to tweak it back into an acceptable contour without fracturing the chrome.
IMO you have nothing to loose as it's in need of correction/replacement and you will likely find the crap-o-la re-pops are not all that great. 

JM2C

Cheers.


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Do you know if this bumper is the OE? I would suggest locating a local chrome shop and speak with them to see what they offer.
> Most true chrome shops do all the correction before finishing but it's still worth talking with a pro.
> 
> If it were mine I would map/mark all points of issues with tape and marker noting measurements of needed correction.
> ...


I don't know if the bumper is OE or not... that's why I asked about the typical quality of the reproduction bumpers. I'm very afraid this may be a repro that is as pretty  as it was when new.


----------

